# Norwegian: I'm glad I met you (friend, not lover)



## Lucinda131

God kveld! 

I'm an English university student who's made good friends with a fellow student - a girl from Stavanger. Sadly (for me) she'll be going to university in Oslo the next academic year (September), and she'll be leaving the UK in a week or so. I wanted to give her a card and say something like the following, in Norwegian:

"I'm glad I met you - you're a great friend and I'll miss you! Hope we can stay in touch and meet again in Norway or the UK!"

If anyone can advise me, tusen takk!


----------



## oskhen

Lucinda131 said:


> "I'm glad I met you - you're a great friend and I'll miss you! Hope we can stay in touch and meet again in Norway or the UK!"


 

God aften! (means the same as "god kveld", but a bit more old-fashioned)

My suggestion:

"Jeg er glad for å ha møtt deg (feels a bit clumsy, but I don't have any better suggestions that means the same as your English sentence. Perhaps somebody else has something better) - du er en god venn og jeg vil savne deg! Jeg håper vi kan holde kontakten og møtes igjen i Norge eller i UK."

That should be a fairly literal translation.


----------



## Lucinda131

Tusen takk, Oskhen!


----------



## Grefsen

Lucinda131 said:


> "I'm glad I met you - you're a great friend and I'll miss you! Hope we can stay in touch and meet again in Norway or the UK!"
> 
> If anyone can advise me, tusen takk!



*Hilsen fra Grefsen! *  

I have a very similar question.  How would you write *på norsk *"I'm glad to have met you again."?

To provide a little context, by chance I met someone at a party at *Rådhuset* two days ago who I had attended the International Summer School in Oslo with many years ago.  We were very good friends back then and now we are both very happy to finally be back in touch again.


----------



## magnus

"Jeg er glad for å ha møtt deg" is highly unusual I would say, it is not idiomatic. The expression you're searching for is: Det var hyggelig / fint å treffe / møte deg.

Grefsen: That would be: Det var hyggelig / fint å treffe / møte deg igjen.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei alle,

Jeg prøver å oversette til norsk :

Det var hyggelig å møte deg . Du er en stor/flott venn (eller venninne) av meg og du vil savne meg! (Jeg) Håper at vi kan holde kontakten og møtes igjen i Norge eller i UK.!

HDH / HTH
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno
--------------
Korriger meg hvis jeg tar feil.


----------



## aaspraak

ermannoitaly said:


> Hei alle,
> 
> Jeg prøver å oversette til norsk :
> 
> Det var hyggelig å møte deg . Du er en stor/flott venn (eller venninne) av meg og du vil savne meg! (Jeg) Håper at vi kan holde kontakten og møtes igjen i Norge eller i UK.!
> 
> HDH / HTH
> Ciao
> Mvh
> Ermanno
> --------------
> Korriger meg hvis jeg tar feil.



I think "god venn" is better than "stor venn" or "flott venn". "Stor venn" gives the impression that the friend is physically big. 

Are you sure you want to write "du vil savne meg" (you'll miss me) and not "jeg vil savne deg" (I'll miss you)?


----------



## ermannoitaly

aaspraak said:


> I think "god venn" is better than "stor venn" or "flott venn". "Stor venn" gives the impression that the friend is physically big.
> 
> Are you sure you want to write "du vil savne meg" (you'll miss me) and not "jeg vil savne deg" (I'll miss you)?


 
Hei aaspraak, 
"jeg vil savne deg" (I'll miss you)"
Siden morsmålet mitt er ikke norsk,er det mulig (sikkert) at du har rett.
Stor / god / flott
Adjektivet "god" er helt riktig.

F.eks." Jeg trodde vi var gode venner." 
Beklager-.
Men blant synonymer av stor er det ikke god og flott ?
---------
"Aleksander, den store"
Her er betydningen forskjellig på "god", men
det er mulig å si på norsk" Aleksander, den store" 
selvsagt uansett hvor stor (fysisk) han var.
------------
Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno
________________
Korriger meg hvis jeg tar feil


----------



## oskhen

ermannoitaly said:


> Men blant synonymer av stor er det ikke god og flott ?


 
Det har med sammenheng å gjøre. Det er vanskelig å forklare, men selv om det kan være sammenhenger der det kan være passende å snakke om en stor venn, så kan jeg si med nokså stor sikkerhet at ordet *stor* ville ses som underlig og kunne misforstås i den aktuelle setningen.


----------



## ermannoitaly

oskhen said:


> Det har med sammenheng å gjøre. Det er vanskelig å forklare, men selv om det kan være sammenhenger der det kan være passende å snakke om en stor venn, så kan jeg si med nokså stor sikkerhet at ordet *stor* ville ses som underlig og kunne misforstås i den aktuelle setningen.


 
Hei ,
takk for replikken din. Din forklaring er klar. Ordet "stor" er ikke passelig. 
Det er forståelig at det kan være forskjeller mellom norsk og italiensk.
Dessverre er jeg påvirket av min italiensk 
Siden det er mulig at Lucinda131 lærer seg (kanskje) italiensk, vil jeg forklare én ting :
på italiensk kan man si : "siamo buoni amici" eller "siamo buone amiche" Vi er gode venner ///gode venninner  
men også : noi siamo (=vi er) grandi amici (bokstavelig "store"** venner) 
/// grandi amiche (bokstavelig "store"** venninner) 
når forbindelser blir enda bedre/sterkere.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------

